# 2 Of My Favorites



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

http://img41.imageshack.us/my.php?loc=img4...ge=omega-se.jpg


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very nice Adrian...BTW been following your progress with SKW on various other forums....Glad you got resolution.

Jason


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Couple of great watches there Adrian


----------

